# Identify This Sprocket??



## SuperFastJellyFish (Nov 12, 2011)

Picked this up. 97% of the chrome is totally gone. Neat design any guesses?


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 12, 2011)

early elgin say teens to 20's.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 12, 2011)

I've never seen that period, much less on an Elgin. It's cool tho- let me know if you decide to part with it... bri.


----------



## ohdeebee (Nov 12, 2011)

*Peerless*

Its from an early teens Peerless. I had a 1910 with the same sprocket.


----------



## SuperFastJellyFish (Nov 12, 2011)

Awesome! 

No I'm using it on a whizzer project. Don't think I'll be selling.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 13, 2011)

SuperFastJellyFish said:


> Awesome!
> 
> No I'm using it on a whizzer project. Don't think I'll be selling.




Cool, post pics when you are finished...


----------



## SuperFastJellyFish (Nov 13, 2011)

It's a way's off but    The Alu Worksman rims should be ordered soon.  Connecting those with a elgin high fin RH and a Sturmey-Archer high-low flange front drum.


----------



## SuperFastJellyFish (Nov 13, 2011)

Any guesses on the exact year? That's for sure the sprocket. In the add there are 3 crank holes and it's not skip.  This just false advertising? ha


----------



## ohdeebee (Nov 13, 2011)

I don't know the exact year. Mine is a 1/2" pitch and I don't know if they could be ordered that way or maybe it depended on the rear hub.


----------



## VonFink (May 18, 2012)

Please let me know if you decide to sell it. I have a 1910 Peerless I am trying to build up.

Thanks,
Tim


----------

